# Dealing with heat - shade tarp?



## amor fati (Jun 12, 2016)

ive got a pretty sweet camp spot; heats up real quick when the sun is up tho & since my tent is stupidly bright colors, I covered it with a camo tarp. I threw this off as soon as I got up; it can't be helping the heat & the site is reasonably well hidden. I was thinking about getting a bigger camo tarp and rigging it more *above* the tent for shade. Is that worth bothering with or am I just fucked and need to choose between always getting up with the sun or move to a shady spot?


----------



## Dmac (Jun 12, 2016)

Do it, it will help!


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (Jun 12, 2016)

Go to a tractor supply or similar place and steal a small roll of shade cloth. It breathers more than woven vinyl, but doesn't keep rain...


----------



## nekesaurio (Jun 12, 2016)

idk how this would help, or if you had to make a huge one... but maybe putting one on your tent door it would cool the air


----------



## Hylyx (Jun 12, 2016)

Search Craigslist for Aluminet. YOu can sometimes score some for cheap(ish). Umm I'd describe it as super tough space blanket with lots of holes for airflow. Great stuff.
Here's a pic:


----------

